# My birthday ride March 12th



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

ok so i have a ride for every birthday, and my birthday is coming up in march, and if anyone wants to come and ride, you are more than welcome, we are riding on a trail close to my house, which is in jamestown, la, and i want to have a big ride this year, we usually have about 10-15 atv's each year, i think the most we had was 19, but i want to beat that record, so if you live nearby we are having it on the 12th of march, there is some pretty good holes, and if there isnt anything good, we will go ride on my deer lease in the beaver pond... pretty deep, but not too deep a fourwheeler cant make it, well if u might, or wanna come, just let me know, or just show up it doesnt really matter, and thanks for reading........


----------

